# Solved: Network printer "offline"



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

My sister's printer is connected with a wireless network to her office computer. It suddenly, and without any provocation that she can see, has went "offline" and now refuses to print at all. Can't get it out of "offline." I've tried the services > print spool restart, checked the queue (to make sure nothing was preventing it from printing) unplugged it, plugged it back in, rebooted the computer, ......we have not uninstalled and reinstalled the software yet, because she can't find her CD.  So......aside from uninstalling/reinstalling, does anyone have any ideas of what to try? I'm assuming this is a network problem.....

The only thing that has changed between when it worked and when it didn't, is that she lent her laptop (also on the network) to our niece for college because hers just blew up (literally....sparks, smoke, everything). But that being "out" of the network shouldn't cause the problem, I wouldn't think.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> My sister's printer is connected with a wireless network to her office computer.


Not sure I understand that exactly. The printer is connected to a router directly by ethernet or wireless? Or through a print server? Or the computer and printer are connected by ad-hoc wireless? Can the printer be pinged from the computer?

Or is the printer connected directly to another computer and shared?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

If my sister is telling me right (which it's entirely possible she's not, lol, but let's go with this), it's a wireless all-in-one Brothers connected to the router. I don't _think_ it's ad hoc.....but that's possible. I'm not there, I'm two hours away, and my sister is not very computer literate. I know she does have a router for her internet and that her laptop uses that, too, so she may be thinking that her printer is using that also. And yes, she DID set up the printer, but it's been about a year ago, and she doesn't remember what she did  Just that it was a pain and took her a long time. Which really isn't saying much since that is how everything is with her and computers.

She does not know how to ping the printer from the computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, it's not ad-hoc wireless, and the all-in-one is connected to the router.

If needed she should be able to find a manual and (probably updated) installation package on the Brother web site.

I assume it has a LCD display and some menus which she can use to see if the printer is still actually connected to the router and what its IP address is. The address will probably be something like 192.168.1.x.

Then on the computer ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

ping 192.168.1.x (the actual IP address of the printer)

She should get 4 replies (success!) or no replies.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd also recommend a wired connection to the router, it's going to be a lot more reliable than a wireless link. After all, you probably aren't moving the printer around that much, right?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Good news!! She found the CD and uninstalled and reinstalled, and all is working now!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's good. If she does it enough times it won't be so hard.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I think I'd also recommend a wired connection to the router, it's going to be a lot more reliable than a wireless link. After all, you probably aren't moving the printer around that much, right?


Because of the configuration of her desk in relation to the computer and the printer because of the limits of the room, the printer (a huge thing) ended up on the other side of the workspace from the computer sort of on an L shape and there are no cords long enough for that. So wireless it had to be.

But, it's solved (for now), so I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a wired/wireless HP printer, and I never could get the wireless to work consistently. Since it was no problem to wire it, that was my plan all along. I just figured I'd get a taste of how difficult it would be to get it working wirelessly. I didn't like the taste, so that's the reason for my recommendation of wired connections.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How long would a cable need to be? I think she should continue using the wireless since that doesn't seem to be an issue for her; but if needed I'm sure there are ethernet cables that would do the job. Here, for example, is a 100' cable.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> Here, for example, is a 100' cable.


Oooooo.......If this messes up again, I'll have to let her know that there should be a cable somewhere that will be long enough. I'm thinking in order to keep the cable against the wall, and run all the way around the L shape, to the tower, she would need 20-25 feet.

Thanks, Terry!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 25' cables are even more plentiful. She doesn't appear to have a wireless problem though. One incident a year does not indicate a wireless issue. Fixing the problem by reinstalling the unit on the computer does not indicate a wireless problem either.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree if the wireless doesn't give her issues, might as well use it. OTOH, if it turns out to be a problem, there are plenty of cheap CAT5e cables available in almost any length imaginable.


----------

